# meadowlands-indoor skiing? REALLY?



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

kleb550 said:


> whatsup fellas and ladies,
> 
> has anyone been to the meadowlands indoor ski dome?
> what is it like?
> ...


meadow lands in north nj??? if soo iwant in, if not mybadd dude! lol


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah innorth jersey. Read up on the Xanadu fiasco. It's built, but won't be opening for at least another year if at all. The mall it's part of lost investors needed to finish and many stores pulled out before completion.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> Yeah innorth jersey. Read up on the Xanadu fiasco. It's built, but won't be opening for at least another year if at all. The mall it's part of lost investors needed to finish and many stores pulled out before completion.


that sucks, im in cherry hill nj if you ever heard of it, where do u shred at bro?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Adrii said:


> that sucks, im in cherry hill nj if you ever heard of it, where do u shred at bro?


I live about ten minutes south of you in the Woodbury area. I got a season pass to blue next year and usually hit up jfbb


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

That Xanadu will never be open. People who built it took the money and ran. Unless some other person is willing to buy it and continue construction it will open again but dont count on it. I work right next to it and wish it was open. I would go there everyday after work.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> I live about ten minutes south of you in the Woodbury area. I got a season pass to blue next year and usually hit up jfbb


nicee!! yea i want something new already!!! it gets boring!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

where do you ride? theres lots of cool shit in south jersey when it snows. some cliff drops, landfills, and some pretty big tree runs out in the pines with a hundred feet or so of vert! lots of rails too.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> where do you ride? theres lots of cool shit in south jersey when it snows. some cliff drops, landfills, and some pretty big tree runs out in the pines with a hundred feet or so of vert! lots of rails too.


bears creek, blue, jfbb... if u have a facebook add me so when it snows again we can board! search me by email [email protected]


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NorthJersey.com: Christie report: Xanadu appears to be failure


----------



## formanproject (Apr 7, 2010)

did anything ever happen to this place? or is it still not open?


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

They were supposed to build 1 of those next to Anaheim stadium[CA] along with an indoor water park....nothing yet.Don't hold your breath.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

The company that owns mall of america just bought the xanadu project at the meadowlands. They plan to make it even bigger, a sort of east coast mall of america. Should be an interesting project now that they are getting some state aid and the current owners have actual experience with these types of endeavors.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Jerzey Boarder said:


> That Xanadu will never be open. People who built it took the money and ran. Unless some other person is willing to buy it and continue construction it will open again but dont count on it. I work right next to it and wish it was open. I would go there everyday after work.


see below


rgrwilco said:


> The company that owns mall of america just bought the xanadu project at the meadowlands. They plan to make it even bigger, a sort of east coast mall of america. Should be an interesting project now that they are getting some state aid and the current owners have actual experience with these types of endeavors.


Yea, I heard this as well. Thank God, im so sick of driving past it and looking at it (it's hideous, by the way) and realizing it's empty. Plus it's like the built a mansion (new meadowlands standium) and the backdrop is the ugly, ugly building.

None of your jersey guys go to Mountain Creek ever?

I'm hitting up Blue this weekend for the first time - last runs of the season


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm in south jersey so creek is twice as far as blue is.


----------

